

Social resume - get a better job - meetupdiary
http://social-resume.com

======
sc
If you're going after an English-speaking audience, look into getting an
English-fluent copywriter (or speaker) to give things a once-over.

"Can't Express Yourself in traditional Resume ?" is your tag-line, huge, and
very stilted -- that space (" ") should also not separate "Resume" and "?".

------
pigmata
Would you really want to show drunken photos on facebook LOL How difficult
would it be to just put your LinkedIn url on your CV

~~~
meetupdiary
You can actually select some friends from facebook. I have 100+ friend @
facebook but have added only 10. Here is my sr - <http://social-
resume.com/s/11865>

------
shailesh
Looks like an interesting spin on friendfeed, from a resume perspective.

------
fbailey
show me a demo how it looks and works

~~~
rs
+1 for a demo screenshot/video. would really help.

~~~
meetupdiary
well here it it ... <http://social-resume.com/smr/sr/sr.html>

------
meetupdiary
you can actually put your sr badge in other sites like blogger ...
<http://hitecweb.blogspot.com/>

